# Royal Jamaica Park Lane Cigar Review - Nice nutty flavor



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Something very familiar about the flavor of this smoke. Reminds me of walnuts. Well made and nice package

Read the full review here: Royal Jamaica Park Lane Cigar Review - Nice nutty flavor


----------

